# Ice and water shield



## Aridecommando (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey guys, new to roofing and I've got a question about Ice and water shield.

I am doing things backwards in that I redid my gutters last year and now I'm doing the roof. At the time I installed new gutters I also replaced the drip edge. My question is this:

Can I install the Ice and Water shield over the drip edge or do I need to remove the drip edge to place the Ice and water shield under it?

Second question:

Do I need to use metal valley flashing in conjunction with the Ice ans water shield in the valleys or is the Ice and water guard enough?

I live in Northern Idaho and we typically see pretty mild winters with very few days a year that we have snow build up.

Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## PitchBuilder (Aug 27, 2017)

*Use I & W*

You can and should Ice and Water over your drip edge at your fascia/ tail end, on any rakes the drip edge should go over the ice shield so you would need to remove and put it back on to have it proper. Some guys ice and water under and then over the drip on the fascia edge. Inspectors here are starting to make your top layer of underlayment go over the drip edge so water dosent stay on fascia and rot out the eve.

It is best to use metal with ice and water shield in valley (never use just metal without underlay). Ice shield entire valley properly, install metal, ice shield metal edges again. If exposed (open) valley use painted W metal to best match the color of shingles, if covering with shingles (closed) use flat rolled metal stock galvanized is fine to save money. 

Also read the instructions on the package on how to install the product properly. Each brand is a little different and it will teach you a lot if you are new.

Good luck.


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

Yes and ice and water plus valley meal


----------

